# Boat Seat Upholstery



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Where you located?


----------



## Lucky (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome seamless custom cushions, what Hall Chittum uses, or at least used to...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucky said:


> Awesome seamless custom cushions, what Hall Chittum uses, or at least used to...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm


Thats the same company Dolphin used back in the day.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

SS06 said:


> Where you located?


 Slidell, Louisiana


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm looking for something like this but I need the snap and flip version, not the permanent mount


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

New Moon did Bay Dreamer's cushions and they are super nice, much better than I got from my local shop. They'll pack them up and ship them to you.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Like this....


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Instead of snaps, get the twist snaps that mount on the underside of the deck lip. New Moon for great, Nauti Upholstery for good


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> Instead of snaps, get the twist snaps that mount on the underside of the deck lip. New Moon for great, Nauti Upholstery for good


My boat already has snaps. Would you recommend removing them and starting from scratch with the twist snaps?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm not a fan of regular snaps, but if you keep them get some chapstick for them









DOT® Twist-Lock Fastener 2-Hole Screw Stud (Nickel-Plated Brass)


This Common Sense (Twist Lock) 2 Screw Stud can be used in a Cloth-to-Surface applications with screws or Cloth-to-Cloth applications with buttons.




www.sailrite.com


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Lucky said:


> Awesome seamless custom cushions, what Hall Chittum uses, or at least used to...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm


There's a C Cushions in Rockport. 








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





the manager explained the manufacturing process and gave me a qick tour of the facility. If i were in the market for that type of seat (foam), I would definitely be using C Cushions in Rockport.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

never got those replacement cushions?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I work with the guy’s son that owns cushions. Good products!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> never got those replacement cushions?


Nope, and I am tired of waiting for the guy that promised our friend with the replacement.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> never got those replacement cushions?


I'm trying to make sure it gets done before one of you guys' asses have to sit on it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

The Salt Seam Marine Upholstery, LLC in Long Beach / Pass Christian

worth a call to see if they can accommodate


----------

